

IOS productivity app sales figures: $29000 in 15 months - vofkatuporshin
http://www.pocketlistsapp.com/blog/Pocket-Lists-sales-29k-in-15months/

======
verelo
I want to say well done, but honestly $29k in 15 months isn't great.

I hope it turns into a nice passive form of income for you, or blows up down
the road, but it'll take a lot more work to crack even 100k.

------
jeremyiton81
Thanks for sharing!

